# Starter question MF TO35



## Maggie59TO35 (Aug 26, 2011)

Any idea on how to disengage drive gear on starter armature? The gear that turns the flywheel won't retract; I think it has some type of centrifugal release activated by the engine turning but I can't get it to retract without dismantling the whole thing. It's almost impossible to refit the starter as is. I've had constant problems with starter contacts getting dirty and have to clean them every few months. Here in Tennessee, we have many hills and the transmission/hydraulic fluid gets into the starter when going down steep hills. (Also causes problems with fuel getting to engine.) Apparently they still thought the Earth was flat in 1959. Any advice?


----------



## darthikemed (Feb 9, 2013)

Don't know


----------

